# I made a movie sideways, how do I rotate the file?



## jillbrown (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, I know this sounds stupid, but........I made a "movie" with my camera turned sideways thinking I would be able to "rotate" it on the computer to look at it. NOT!

Now I have to turn my monitor on it's side if I want to look at the clip correctly!!

Anyone know how to correct this??

Think "portrait" vs. "landscape"

Jill


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a little list of programs that were mentioned that could rotate or mirror or flip the video in one of these forum posts you might search for. Do you just want to view it correctly or edit it and get a "landscape" video result?

I just discovered that in Pinnacle Studio 12 there is a new feature to rotate the video but that's a full editing program and I don't know if that's something you want or have a continous need for.

If you wait for a while and don't find that old post perhaps everyone that made suggestions before will again.


----------



## jillbrown (Dec 13, 2005)

I just want to be able to view it correctly without having to turn my head (or the monitor) sideways. 

It is a mistake I will not make again. Unless the fix turns out to be simple.........


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

It's pretty simple if you have XP or Vista. Windows Movie Maker should be included, and if not, you can get it via Microsoft Update.
1) Fire up Windows Movie Maker. Then under Tasks, import your camera video. 
2) Drag the clip into the storyboard.
3) Under Tools, choose video effects, move the slider til you get to one of the rotate functions. Drag the effect over your clip.
4) Save off the clip.


----------



## jillbrown (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, I opened Movie Maker. Looks like my camera saved the video to my computer as a .mov file. Movie maker does not support that type of file. 

Any suggestions on how I change my file to be one of these Video files: .asf, .avi, .m1v, .mp2, .mp2v, .mpe, .mpeg, .mpg, .mpv2, .wm, and .wmv 

Of course I have deleted the clip from my camera.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Huh. I didn't realize some cameras write the clips off as Quick Time MOV's. All mine do AVI's.

I guess you have to Google for MOV to AVI conversion. It might work for you. I know I have downloaded the RAD tool that is mentioned and have used it for some other conversion.

http://www.jakeludington.com/ask_jake/20051003_convert_mov_to_avi.html


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

The movie _Sideways_ has already been made.

Sorry. I could not resist.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, I've got something to try. You need VLC Media Player for this, it should play .mov files just fine.

Go into preferences and under Video>Filters>Transformation there is a Transform type option and there you can set the video rotation by 90 degrees or 270 degrees, one of which (depending on which way the video is turned) should right the ship so to speak.


----------



## jillbrown (Dec 13, 2005)

I tried the VLC option as that is what I have it saved as. Didn't work. I can find the filters, transformation, rotate options....but when I choose one it doesn't rotate the movie.

UGH.....


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Holding down the Ctrl and Alt keys at the same time and using the arrow keys will rotate still screens dont know about movies though...you could give it a try........


----------



## jillbrown (Dec 13, 2005)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> The movie _Sideways_ has already been made.
> 
> Sorry. I could not resist.


That is funny!! I thought of it when I typed in my headline, but I couldn't think of any other way to describe my problem.


----------



## jillbrown (Dec 13, 2005)

mrss said:


> It's pretty simple if you have XP or Vista. Windows Movie Maker should be included, and if not, you can get it via Microsoft Update.
> 1) Fire up Windows Movie Maker. Then under Tasks, import your camera video.
> 2) Drag the clip into the storyboard.
> 3) Under Tools, choose video effects, move the slider til you get to one of the rotate functions. Drag the effect over your clip.
> 4) Save off the clip.


Last night I downloaded the RAD software & miraculously managed to convert my file from .mov to .avi. Moved it into Movie Maker, followed the directions above & yes, was able to rotate the video clip.

I was trying to save the rotated video clip when Dr Watson found some sort of problem & shut everything down!

I will try again tonight when I get home from work.

Crossing my fingers..........


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know if you got the video to render correctly or not but I just tried the latest version of VLC Media Player (.9.2) and it worked on the file I tried it on. The control is in a different location on this version. Its under Tools>Extended settings>Video effects tab>Basic tab>Transform. Toggle the tick box, set your rotation, maybe untick and tick transform after setting the rotation and hopfully it'll work for you too.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

May the movie is to big or long to rotate each frame. But if that is the case break up the movie to short clips and then rotate them and one all is done put the rotated clips together.


----------

